# Компьютерные технологии > В помощь системному администратору >  Равноправная сеть под win xp

## LightSpektr

Сеть: около 14 кампов под win xp home воткнуты в свич, Сервак под win xp porof с kerio win route воткнут в свич и раздаёт инет, К одному из кампов подключён HP притер, на сервере прыгает прога Torg CS (типа 1с, сервис interbase), к которой подключаются юзеры. Сеть равноправная.
Проблемы: Раз в какоето время торг виснет под предлогом того, что сервер разорвал соединение с ним;
               Периодически с какого нибудь компа становится недоступен принтер. Нет его и всё! при этом в сетевом окружении нет доступа к компу с принтером (нет прав\нет свободных мест на конект; никаких запретов не стоит). Иногда помагает перезагрузка, иногда удаление и переустановка принтера.

Помогите начинающему админу разобратьтся в его рабочей сетке! если чего неуказал только скажите!

----------


## Agrin

адреса раздаёт керио? Лучше так по Dhcp. У меня были аналогичные проблемы без Dhcp и если на некоторых машинах работал брандмауэр (любой). Всё же лучше домен поднять, пусть даже на 14 машин.

----------


## pol

Windows Home Edition имеет ограничение на кол-во одновременных сетевых подключений и равняется оно 5
Windows Pofessional тоже имеет ограничение на кол-во одновременных сетевых подключений и равняется оно 10

Решение для принтера - аппаратный сервер печати.
Решение для базы которая вертится на Windows Xp Prof - Ts_Free

----------


## Agrin

...можно поискать пути увеличить количество одновременных подключений, но это уже незаконно.

----------


## uss

> ...можно поискать пути увеличить количество одновременных подключений, но это уже незаконно.


Можно здесь чуть поподробней ?!
Читал на форуме что нужно поменять 1 строчку в реестре хомка что бы она разрешила до 10 одновременных подключний ( имею с этим большие проблемы - срочно нужно решение ), правда говорят что она будет писать что она профешенел, это конечно непрятно, но мера временная, заменим все назад как найдем другой выход. 

Короче вопрос : что и как исправить в реестре И

----------


## ya-wad

поставь windows server и не парься

----------


## E}|{uk

> Windows Home Edition имеет ограничение на кол-во одновременных сетевых подключений и равняется оно 5
> Windows Pofessional тоже имеет ограничение на кол-во одновременных сетевых подключений и равняется оно 10
> 
> Решение для принтера - аппаратный сервер печати.
> Решение для базы которая вертится на Windows Xp Prof - Ts_Free


Windows Home - 10 содинений 
Windows Prof - 100 соединений.

Чтобы сеть равноправная не глючила надо выключить на всех Win службу обозревателя сети(компьютеров) и включить её только на одном, который будет включаться раньше всех остальных и выключаться позже всех.

----------

